# You can put lipstick on a pig....



## tocws2002 (Apr 2, 2016)

Been wanting to make a knife for a while and have had some kits from woodcraft for several years I never handled. Lately, my oldest son has been wanting to make one as well (he's made a knife and machete out of wood with nothing more than a draw knife and a sander).

So, I dug out the kits I had and decided to put a handle on one. However, I really didn't care for the shape of the handle or the "serrations" on the top of the blank (thus, "the pig"), so I reshaped it on my bench grinder, followed by sanding through 1200 grit. The blade also had milling marks so I sanded it as well.

Picked out a piece of rosewood and went to work. The kit came with screw together pins, which I wasn't fond of, so I dug around the shop and found a hinge pin that was slightly larger than the diameter of the through holes in the blank. I chucked the pin in my drill press and sanded it till it fit just right. 

After everything was epoxied and pins set, I shaped the handle using a belt sander, coarse rasp, and ROS, followed by hand sanding.

I only have one coat of TruOil on it, so it's not completely finished, but it is mostly complete.

Pics aren't the best and there is definitely room for improvement on the next one (the one my son is making), but it's not bad, just needs more finish and a sharpening.

Comments, critique, and advice appreciated.

Thanks,

- jason

...but it's still a pig. This is definitely not on par with the great knife makers here, but it's a start.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 2, 2016)

Jason, I think that's a dam fine job for the first! I don't care for the fact that the handle is longer than the blade, but I think you done good! Tony


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 3, 2016)

Those are way better than my first for sure  Nice job. Question is do you have the bug now?


----------



## tocws2002 (Apr 3, 2016)

Tony said:


> Jason, I think that's a dam fine job for the first! I don't care for the fact that the handle is longer than the blade, but I think you done good! Tony



Thanks, and I agree, the blade is too short, but that's what I had to work with. I still have a few kits that I am going to work on with my son, so hopefully they will get better with each one. 

-jason


----------



## tocws2002 (Apr 3, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Those are way better than my first for sure  Nice job. Question is do you have the bug now?



Thanks and, yes, I have the bug. Been wanting to try making a few knives for a while. Between this kit and my son wanting to do it, I will be ordering some 1084 and attempting to make some from scratch.

-jason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2016)

I like it. I even like knives with the handle longer than the blade.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 3, 2016)

Good starting point my friend. Looks good.


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 3, 2016)

I think it is an improvement over the original blade shape and I agree the handle is a bit to long. Good first attempt at fit and finish!


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 3, 2016)

Jason,
I think it looks darn good. I like the longer handle - seems to give me more control over the blade. Jim


----------

